# Southwire tools



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been stalking a few local lowes to cash in on the sell out of the ideal and greenlee hand tools- got some good deals
greenlee no dog level- 14.00
ideal conduit reamer tool- 12.00
ideal folding allen wrenches- 4.00
all good deals
today I went in and the new southwire tools were on the shelf, and they don't look good!
chanel locks seem to have a lot of slop in the joints and screwdrivers look like cheap china knock off's
Not to mention the horrible diarrhea brown/copper color
one positive is that the maxxis marksman and the no dog is on the shelves and easier to get- if you can get past the color 
There are a lot of new southwire meters and testers- but I have no idea where they are made and the quality of them.
would like to hear what others have to say about the new tool line.
Thanks


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like Southwire has gone the way of Westinghouse and put their good name on crappy consumer products, which makes their name synonymous with bottom of the line Chinese junk.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

pwregan said:


> I have been stalking a few local lowes to cash in on the sell out of the ideal and greenlee hand tools- got some good deals
> greenlee no dog level- 14.00
> ideal conduit reamer tool- 12.00
> ideal folding allen wrenches- 4.00
> ...


 if its lowes changing a line, it will definetly be cheaper stuff. think they are taking lessons from wally world


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

So far, the only tool I've seen is a 9-in-1 screwdriver. No pliers that I could try.

As for the meters, I've seen them all before under different brand names. They are just putting their name on any meter they find, and charging more money for it. There was actually a Southwire tester in the store, that was the EXACT same as a Amprobe tester that Lowe's has discounted out. The "normal" Amprobe price was $20 (not the discounted price for clearing them out), and the Southwire price was $30. Same product. Is the Southwire name on you product really worth 50% more??


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Ideal*

It looks like rebranded tools from Ideal. Ideal has gone downhill in the last few years. They used to make an excellent solenoid tester (the yellow vol-con and vol-con lite) the Chinese crap they put ou now just plain sucks and its overpriced.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Linhawk said:


> It looks like rebranded tools from Ideal. Ideal has gone downhill in the last few years. They used to make an excellent solenoid tester (the yellow vol-con and vol-con lite) the Chinese crap they put ou now just plain sucks and its overpriced.


Ideal still makes a USA version of their solenoid tester. You just won't find it in any big box store. But, if I'm spending that much for a solenoid, I would go with Knopp over Ideal. However, I have stopped with solenoid testers, and only use CAT IV ones now.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me, lost my Knopp, had to order another.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

I just saw the new Southwire side cutters at Lowes . What a load of bullshat! $35 for chicom pliers. No thanks.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Thanks for reminding me, lost my Knopp, had to order another.


Didnt know anyone still used solenoid testers?

Havent used mine since i stopped doing new resi 12 yrs ago


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Didnt know anyone still used solenoid testers?
> 
> Havent used mine since i stopped doing new resi 12 yrs ago


Wow. 
My wiggy is my go to before working on circuits or a 'something not working' call


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Wow.
> My wiggy is my go to before working on circuits or a 'something not working' call


A T5 is so much nicer tho :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Didnt know anyone still used solenoid testers?
> 
> Havent used mine since i stopped doing new resi 12 yrs ago


Oh goddness I have a Knopp. I use it all the time when I feel like my fluke is lying.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Wiggy*

I use my Vol-Con Lite most of the time. I grab the Fluke if I need exact values but for checking on and off I like a low impedance solenoid tester.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Solenoid testers look like cheap plastic ****. 

Fluke t+ pro, quality instrument and heavy duty leads. :thumbup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Will a t5 trip a gfci?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

A Wiggy is my choice for yes-no testing. I also carry a Fluke 83 or 87 for accurate readings, ohmmeter, and instrumentation and a Fluke glow stick for a preliminary check.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

varmit said:


> A Wiggy is my choice for yes-no testing. I also carry a Fluke 83 or 87 for accurate readings, ohmmeter, and instrumentation and a Fluke glow stick for a preliminary check.


Same here. My wiggy is my most lost tool. It gets lost every other week. As of right now I have no clue where I put it....


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Me too*



varmit said:


> A Wiggy is my choice for yes-no testing. I also carry a Fluke 83 or 87 for accurate readings, ohmmeter, and instrumentation and a Fluke glow stick for a preliminary check.


That sounds a lot like my arsenal but I use a Santronics NC tester


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I like Santronics also. I have one in my "spare" tool set.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The day I buy a Southwire tool is the day I buy a Fluke light fixture.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I noticed the Southwire tools the other day, first time I had been in one in months. its sad to say but I've been buying my tools from big orange for the past year. Kobalt tools are cheap and overpriced imo. Husky tools have a beter feel to them and most imporyant of all HD carries Milwaukee .


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Ideal Rep Said*

My friend is a former Ideal rep. He says that Southwire pressured Lowes into the rebranded chicom tool line. In essence "offer a tool line and we will carry the rest of your line. I can't believe that Lowes dropped Knipex and Greenlee for this ****!


----------



## Dave_HIG_Services (Mar 15, 2015)

I have just bought a southwire conduit reamer lets see how that holds up... I usually go for Klein and Greenlee.. But for 24$ Im willing to try the southwire if its crappy Ill spend the extra 6-7$ and stick with the Kleins reamer


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Southwire Ratchet Cutters*

Has anyone used them and if so how they holding up? Good price...


----------



## Dave_HIG_Services (Mar 15, 2015)

The only tool Ive bought from them has been the conduit reamer/screwdriver havent had the chance to use it yet... Been running alot of mc, Im sure Ill be doing some pipe runs soon, will let you know how it holds up


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

JBC1 said:


> Has anyone used them and if so how they holding up? Good price...


 I have been thinking about giving one a shot... The local supply house has been pushing them for apprentices because you can warranty them if you blow them up... Not that I plan on blowing up a set of cable cutters, it just seems like the warranty might be pretty decent if they break on me...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a Southwire tool unless I was desperate, lost all my tools and the only place within 500 miles was a Lowes or one of these rare supply houses that carry them.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually just made a deal to trade a guy some work in exchange for a pair he got and has never used (and I am definitely coming out on top since I will only be helping him out for about 2 hours)... I will use them this weekend on a service I am supposed to build, see how they work...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I wouldn't buy a Southwire tool unless I was desperate, lost all my tools and the only place within 500 miles was a Lowes or one of these rare supply houses that carry them.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pwregan said:


> I have been stalking a few local lowes to cash in on the sell out of the ideal and greenlee hand tools- got some good deals
> greenlee no dog level- 14.00
> ideal conduit reamer tool- 12.00
> ideal folding allen wrenches- 4.00
> ...


Why even ask us...you're going to buy them.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

So far I have used my cable cutter I traded for maybe a half dozen times, so far it works great...only time will tell how it holds up but with s lifetime warranty I am not super worried...


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

They're junk, I bought a 10 in 1 cuz I left my klein at work and needed one for some work at home and the bits were so tight you couldn't take them out, took it back on warranty, got one that the bits just fell out of, took it on warranty back got a third broke the flat tip first use. Junk


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone try this yet? http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...m-magazine-product-of-the-year-300078444.html


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

They are China made Klein rip offs at USA made Klein prices. Go to Home Depot and buy the real thing. You can still buy USA made Klein and Channnellock there. Or go to Menards and buy Knipex. I cant see how anyone with any sort of experience would pay the prices Lowes is selling this crap for when they can get a MUCH better tool for the same price.


----------



## Dave_HIG_Services (Mar 15, 2015)

Ive used the southwire reamer... Absolute crap the head comes out and blade moves as your reaming pipe... Screwdriver doesnt work well on the ser screws for couplings/connectors... Bottom line dont waste your money purchased one tool from then and it will be. Y last


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone other than Cox and Comcast installers buy these tools? Because so far they're the only people I've seen using them.


----------



## Dave_HIG_Services (Mar 15, 2015)

Im an electrician... Commercial/residential would never buy southwire tools
Again


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

At least with Harbor Freight tools the Chinese garbage is cheap, these Southwire tools are not even a low price. 

I am glad I have about enough quality gear accumulated that my tools will outlive me. Probably (hopefully) I'm just an old man grousing about the good old days, but I recommend that the young bucks stock up on the good stuff because the days of high quality tools may be numbered.


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*southwire junk*

Riveter-you are incorrect, have not and will not use junk tools.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought it was already an agreed upon fact, Southwire tools are JUNK, especially considering the price. And they're ugly. Brown, really?


----------

